# Speaker Placement - Focal Chorus BookShelf



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello all, I am still somewhat new to this game and and trying to figure out what the proper height for my surround speakers should be. I went to a local stereo shop and the rep suggested some stands if I was not going to hang my speakers on the wall. Is there a general rule of thumb to use and then fine tune?

My room is 15 by 18 with a long sectional sofa against the back wall. Should my speakers be at ear level on each end of the sofa or higher?

thanks


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi jason, you should raise your surround speakers above your ears and point the speakers at each other slightly behind your listening position. On the wall would be fine. The point of surround speakers is to diffuse the sound to provide ambient noise and effects. If you get them to direct in relation to your ears, it will pinpoint the sound a little too much. Hope this helps, Dennis


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks for the tip. So would you direct them slightly towards the center of the room? I would place them just off to the left/rigth of the listener (1 foot behind).

Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Nietzsche said:


> ...So would you direct them slightly towards the center of the room? I would place them just off to the left/rigth of the listener (1 foot behind).


Yes, direct them slightly to the center of the room and have them about 4ft above and behind the seated position near the corners if possible.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

hmmm, 4 feet above the listener? That seems very high. If I place them so high the speakers will only be about 3 feet from the ceiling.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Here is a link to the Dolby Labs http://www.dolby.com/consumer/home_entertainment/roomlayout.html


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sonnie, Who runs the Sack forum posted this picture in another thread.








You can see where the rear speakers are placed. In your case you should angle them down and in towards the listening position.


----------

